# Nail Bed Infection or Cancer?



## FoxiMamasMama (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone. One of our Danes, Harlee the problem child, recently started licking at one of her back toes. We looked at it and the nail was all funky looking and it looked like the quick was starting to grow around her nail. We took her in and the vet said it could possibly be a nail bed infection, or some sort of tumor in her nail. He gave us 2 forms of medicine for her (I can't remember the names), but they seem to have helped quite a bit. We had her on them for 2 weeks and then took her back to get re checked. The vet said it does look better, but the swelling is still there. We have to put her on meds for another 2 weeks and if it isn't better, she will probably need to have her toe removed. The vet mentioned cancer a couple times and it has got me worried. She is 5 years old, and she has always been our problem child with skin infections and allergies, but she is one of the best dogs I have ever owned. Has anyone else gone through anything like this? If this is cancer, does anyone know if it is fast spreading? I just lost my little poodle not too long ago to a brain lesion, and I don't want to lose another one of my babies so soon.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a dog that had a benign tumor growing under the nail bed. At first I thought he just broke the nail close to the nail bed, so went to vet and he cut nail back really close. Dog still in pain, after several days, so x rayed. Tumor was growing and cutting off blood supply to the bone, which was the reason he was so painful. It was a benign tumor (not cancerous), but growing, and causing pain. Toe was removed. Dog recovered fine, with no further problems.
An X ray could help diagnostically.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi. First, ask for an x-ray. That should be able to determine any cancer or tumors in the paw.

My Chloe is 4 (a rescue at 16 weeks, sad & long story) and has had nail bed infections on and off since 6 months old. They occur for no reason, it's not the seasons or allergies. I spent 4 thousand dollars the first year on her just trying to figure out what was going on. She has them on 3 digits on each of her front paws  They flare up a couple of times a year and sometimes bleed. She is so good though, she doesn't lick them and they don't bother her at all. They looks like little circles right above her nail, but they don't bother her at all.

I took her to two medical vets, a very highly regarded vet hospital in Boston as well as a holistic vet. She was diagnosed with "persistant nail bed infections" that _could_ lead to cancer. She was on a cycle of meds for 3 years and it held back the infections for a little bit but they always came back. I did food elimination diets, had full allergen testing done, x-rays, scrapings, you name it. All of the vets concluded that she "must just have a genetic disorder" that causes it. She has a low immune system as well so that contributes to them flaring up.

I first put her on a raw diet (Nature's Variety), cut out treats, and cleaned the digits with that blue wash after each walk. The antibiotics were changed around so many times, as she became resistant to some. The last one she was on was $104 for a 48 count bottle! It's insane.

Anyways, what I found that helps the most is one Benedryl a day (as she does have some allergies and I think that contributes to them flaring), Missing Link additive, and soaking her paws every other day in 1 cup of Epsom Salt dissolved in warm water. She's a pug, so it's easy for me to just put her in the sink. I don't know how you would do your Dane.... but it has made such a HUGE difference! The epsom salt is perfectly safe, cheap, and helps ease discomfort if there is any.

I hope it's not cancer for your dog  But I just wanted you to know I have years of experience with nail bed stuff, and I just wanted to share what works for us. Ever since I started Chloe on the Benedryl & epsom salt regimine, she has been clear of infection for 10 months. I don't know if it's that or she is just getting healthier... But I have literally tried everything else out there. Obviously, consult your vet about anything you give to your dog. I find it somewhat humerous that a $4 bottle of benedryl and $2 tub of epsom salt (that lasts me at least 2 months) has done more for her than the hundred dollar pills. My vet is on board with what I'm doing, and she gets check ups 3 times a year with x-rays just to be safe. I know cancer is going to come regardless if she gets benedrly or not, I'm not a fool. But so far, it has helped a great deal in fending off any further infection flares. 

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------

